# To all you knowledgable ones...



## rparker762 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about these? They were my Aunts. I know the outsides are shot but the innards look excellent abeit dirty. All the functions work too. Are they worth anything? I would rather sell them to someone who would appreciate them more...

http://picasaweb.google.com/rparker762/MiscPics/photo#5143608757540206898

OK, that was weird. Just click on the link and use the buttons to scroll through the pictures.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 13, 2007)

I see 8 pictures of a cactus.  Are you scamming us? lmfao
Fix the links, bud.


----------



## rparker762 (Dec 13, 2007)

OK fixed the links, found out the large one is

No. 1 AUTOGRAPHIC KODAK Special Camera (Model B) (knurled screw focusing) 1922-1926

and the small one is a

No. 1 Pocket Kodak, Series II

I'm thinking of just cleaning them up and trying to shoot some pictures through them.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

Those things came from the eygptians!


----------



## Steph (Dec 14, 2007)

These types of Kodak folders are fairly common and are not worth much, particularly in this poor condition. If I were you, I would keep them and try to put a roll of film through them. Be aware that after all these years the bellows are probably not light tight anymore because the material they are made of tend to harden over time,


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 14, 2007)

I may be wrong. (good chance of it actually) Max. might chime in here with the facts. But I think the model 1 used 620 film, no longer available except maybe from  a specialty vintage supplier. Since they came from family and don't have much value I'd just keep them up on a shelf as decoration.


----------



## Helen B (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a link to Kodak's list of their old cameras.

The No 1 Autographic Model B is listed as taking 120 size film. If you open the back, there might be a note about that inside the film chamber, something like 'Use Autographic film A-120' hopefully, not '... A-116'. Autographic 120 is long gone (it had a backing that permitted you to write on the film through the little door - pressure on the backing made a mask that allowed the film to be exposed where you wrote with a stylus) but 120 is widely available, of course, and usable.

Pocket cameras are listed as using either 105 or 116 film. 105 was 2-1/4 inches wide, same as 120. 116 was wider. Are there any empty spools in the cameras? There should be, because there is no reason to remove them. You could measure the distance between the flanges.

If you want some unused 120 film and empty spools to try for size and for exposure number positioning I could send you some free.

What condition are the lenses in? How are the bellows?

620 is still available, but it was introduced in 1932, after these cameras went out of production.

Best,
Helen


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 1A and pocket six-20 each in beautiful condition, both of them were less than $20.00 a piece. As Helen said, 620 is available, I have seen it at B&H.


----------

